# lg kp500-coookie



## cheesecake920 (Jun 18, 2009)

:sigh:im trying to download a picture that they send me to my lg cookie and everytime i try to it says" the type of connection is WSP" why is that? is there anyway i can change? and everytime i try going to the internet it says communication error? how do i make my picture mail work or internet it:sigh:


----------

